# How To Make An Outdoor Slingshot Target System



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

OK guys so I got tired of hauling my catchbox around so I built this back stop that I leave at my shooting range and is super simple to set up and makes it really easy for me to just hang a can and shoot with out hauling a bunch of stuff out to my range. Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Simple and effective. Nice work putting your video together. thanks for sharing


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Pretty nice! You could cut the cross bar insert a tee with a short tube forward for hanging targets,

Just a thought.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well done my friend....I have to agree with Rockslinger on a T with stub pipe to hang a can from..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yeah I just didn't remember to get the T's . You see that PVC thing in the ground in front of it? I just put a longer bottom on that and am hanging a can from the cross bar works great!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Another great video Josh! That is a great system...simple yet very effective. Well today is Tuesday...can't wait to see what you have for us next!!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks man! I'm posting it right now it's a can cutting video go check it out and tell me what you think!


----------

